# Datenbankmanipulation, methoden des Entity-Managers ?



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

hallo,

gibt es auch ne find()-methode (entity-manager),
die 2 objekte als eingabeparameter zulässt?

hab euch mal den code aus meiner PlayerVerwaltungBean (Stateful SessionBean) rauskopiert.
bitte dringend um hilfe 

1000 dank fürs antworten!


fehlermeldung: "the method find(class<T>, Object) in the type EntityManager is not applicable for the arguments"

so hätte ich es gerne:


```
//Player suchen - Rueckgabewert: Players-Objekt
	@TransactionAttribute(TransactionAttributeType.NOT_SUPPORTED)
	public Players getPlayers(int playerID, int gameID) throws PlayersException {

//fehlerquelle
		Players erg = manager.find(Players.class, playerID, gameID);

		if (erg == null)
			throw new PlayersException("Player nicht gefunden");
		else
			return erg;
	}
```

nur so funktioniert es noch:


```
//Player suchen - Rueckgabewert: Players-Objekt
	@TransactionAttribute(TransactionAttributeType.NOT_SUPPORTED)
	public Players getPlayers(int playerID) throws PlayersException {

//so funzt es noch
		Players erg = manager.find(Players.class, playerID);

		if (erg == null)
			throw new PlayersException("Player nicht gefunden");
		else
			return erg;
	}
```


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

Was willst du damit erreichen? Die Id deines Players ist eindeutig genug. Ansonsten NamedQueries, Queries oder wenn alleStricke reissen NativeQueries verwenden.


----------



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

meine datenbank besteht aus 2 tabellen
players(key: playerID)
gamesettings(key: gameID)

um den richtigen player zu finden über getPlayers()
hätte ich es gerne so, dass ich beide keys übergebe.
so dass mir find() den eindeutigen player mit der richtigen gameid liefert.


----------



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

kann ich in der orm.xml eigentlich beide primär-schlüssel
in dieser art anlegen?


```
<attributes>
			<id name="playerID">
				<column name="PLAYERID"/>
			</id>
			<id name="gameID">
				<column name="GAMEID"/>
			</id>
			<basic name="username">
				<column name="USERNAME"/>
			</basic>
			<basic name="porder">
				<column name="PORDER"/>
			</basic>
```


----------

